# Kruusaa minä en vaikk' sin' oot nuori ja nätti...



## Marsario

Hedningarna on ruotsalainen bänddi mutta he usein  laulavat osittain tai kokonaan myös suomeksi.
Kruspolska laulu alkaa näin:

Kruusaa minä en vaikk' siin' oot nuori ja nätti
ennen sua kelpais' vaikka tiskirätti aya...
Lalala...
(http://lyrics.wikia.com/Hedningarna:Kruspolska)

Voisiko joku esittää, mitä tuo tarkoittaa?


----------



## AutumnOwl

The Swedish word _krusa_ means to coax, to court or to butter up someone.


----------



## Hakro

Kruusata / kruusailla = mielistellä, olla turhankohtelias

"Minä en mielistele sinua, vaikka sinä olet nuori ja nätti,
mieluummin minulle kelpaisi vaikka tiskirätti..."
(aya ei tarkoita mitään)

 Voisin tietysti kysyä siskontytöltäni Sannalta, mistä sanoitus on peräisin, mutta juuri nyt minulla ei ole hänen yhteystietojaan. Sanna sävelsi, sanoitti ja esiintyi Hedningarna-yhtyeessä.


----------



## Marsario

Moi! Kiitos vastauksista! Ja kiitos Hakro suomennoksesta!
Eli tarkoittaisiko se, että mies jäisi mieluummin ilman vaimoa (ja siksi hän voisi tiskata itse ??) kuin valita tuota nuorta ja nättiä tyttöä?

Ai niin! Siskontyttösi on kai Sanna Kurki-Suonio vai? Ihan siistiä wow, hän on kai laulanut tätä laulua...


----------



## Hakro

Mielestäni ei ole ihan varmaa, laulaako tässä poika tytölle vai tyttö pojalle. Joka tapauksessa laulaja siinä leuhkii, että hän ottaisi puolisokseen mieluummin kenet tahansa. Sana "tiskirätti" on tähän valittu varmaankin vain loppusoinnun takia. Ruotsinkielisessä säkeessä sanotaan: "Jos en saa sinua, otan jonkun muun."

Joo, Sanna on sisareni tytär. Hän oli Hedningarna-yhtyeessä koko 1990-luvun.


----------



## Marsario

Ai niin! Ok eli täällä tiskirätti tarkoittaa niin kuin ihan mitä tahansa!
Okei, selvä, kiitos paljon..


----------

